# Mein gestriger Tag ...



## Muli (5 März 2006)

08.00 - Wecker schellt, wollte auf ihn drauf hauen damit er ausgeht, hab ausversehen den Kaktus getroffen.
08.15 - Aufgestanden, mit dem Kopf zuerst!
08.30 - Beim Pinkeln ausgerutscht und Kopf eingeschlagen, bewustlos.
09.30 - Vom Badezimmerboden aufgestanden, geduscht, leider verbrüht.
09.45 - Beim rasieren Lippe eingeschnitten, neues weißes Handtuch versaut beim Blutung stillen.
10.00 - Frühstück: Milch schlecht, Kabel an Kaffeemaschine defekt, Stromschlag, bewustlos.
10.30 - Von Küchenboden aufgestanden, entdeckt das an meinem Hemd ein Knopf abgegangen ist, beim annähen leider auch den Knopf an den Bauch angenäht.
11.00 - Obligatorischer Besuch in der Notaufnahme, Platzwunde am Kopf nähen, Lippe pflastern, Herzfrequenz messen, Knopf von Bauch lösen lassen. Tetanusspritze bekommen, leider mit falschem Inhalt, wiederbelebt worden.
12.00 - Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit in Verkehrskontrolle geraten, leider mit Massenmörder verwechselt worden, hat sich aber schnell geklärt, nachdem ich brutal verprügelt wurde.
12.45 - Endlich Arbeitsplatz erreicht, drei stunden zu spät, Kündigung.
13.00 - Auto gestartet, explodiert, mit Mafiaboss verwechselt worden, bin zu Glück aus dem Auto geschleudert worden, auf die angrenzende Hauptverkehrsstraße, knapp einem Kleinbus ausgewichen, dafür von LKW erwischt worden.
14.00 - Notaufnahme, die haben sich schon gefragt wo ich bleibe, leider Patientenblatt verwechselt worden, Bein konnte aber wieder angenäht werde.
16.00 - Endlich zu Hause, Schlüssel verloren, ist aber nicht so schlimm, Einbrecher hatten eh die Wohnungstür ausgehebelt.
17.00 - Wohnung aufgeräumt Tür wieder eingehangen, da schellt es, wieder verwechselt worden, mit meinem Nachbarn, von Berufsschlägern.
18.00 - Notaufnahme, Arm eingegipst, festgestellt, dass die Sanitäter mich im Krankenwagen ausgeraubt hatten, sogar die Goldfüllungen aus den Zähnen sind weg.
19.00 - Krankenhaus verlassen, kein Geld für ein Taxi, nach Hause gelaufen unterwegs Überfallen worden, da ich nichts mehr hatte, haben sie mir die Kleidung geklaut.
20.00 - In Unterhose nach Hause gekommen, ins Bett gelegt und Gott gedankt, dass ich den Tag überlebt habe...


----------



## illidan (5 März 2006)

Das nenne ich mal einen abwechslungreichen Tag! *FG*

Sehr lustig! Vielen Dank, dass du dich an deinem gestrigen Tag hast teil haben lassen! 

gruß zer0


----------

